# Congratulations Danceswthsheep our September Photo Winner!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Lots of good entries this month. First the submission list...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's your winner...*

.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Your Runner-up - Koru*

.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*...and Honorable Mention - hooter*

.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats to the winner on a beautiful image and to all entries that made this month's contest such a good one. It was hard selecting only three.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats yall. Nice shootin.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done, all...Nice shots and great selections to pick from.... rich


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations! Lots of great shots this month.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats to the winners! Good job everyone!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to the winners. Good work folks.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrtulations to the winners. Really great shots, one and all. It was a tuff call for me pick the one over another.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow, thank you. and congratulations to everyone. i found it really hard choosing three favourites out of so many great shots.

thanks Rusty for your time and effort running this comp.

rosesm


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Great job to all the entered.

Shooter


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool entries this month! Good job on some different ideas for the topic. I absolutely loved the shoes!


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats and thanks. Personally, I like the shoe photo better than mine


----------

